# Satanic Classical Music



## qpwoeiruy

Hi everyone,

Before i'll ask my question, i just want to state that i'm not a satanist nor do i intend to become one, so please keep that in mind.

You'll have to forgive me because english is not my first language, but i hope it'll still be understandable.

Anyway. here is the thing:
recently i asked myself after reading about someone from the 11th century: was there any satanic classical music? not from the modern world? because i know that anything satanic-related in the medieval times was forbidden (example, tritone) so i tried to look for stuff who were considered satanic at the times, and abviously, i found nothing.

I indeed know that satan worshipping almost didn't exist in the 19th century and before, But to tell the truth, that is the reason i started looking for this kind of stuff..

I already heard about stuff like Devil's Trill by Tartini, or Berlioz's Witches' Sabbath, and by fat these 2 are the closest works i got to, but still, it just doesn't feel enough.

And that what i need you for! I know the chances of finding what i'm looking for are almost zero if not a total zero (since technicaly these stuff almost didn't exist at times), But if you got something closer atleast, I'd be more than happy to know about it.

Note: my knowledge about classical music is not big enough, so Im sorry if i'm missing or misleading something.

Thank you very much for reading all of that and i hope you could help me!


----------



## brianvds

Mussorgsky's "Night on bare mountain" is delightfully satanic.

And didn't Anton LaVey compose some satanic pieces?


----------



## GGluek

There's a big difference between music that alludes to Satan (such as the above), and music that accompanies Satan worship (like the antithesis of church hymns). I'm not aware of the latter -- and doubt that you'll find any.


----------



## Morimur

brianvds said:


> Mussorgsky's "Night on bare mountain" is delightfully satanic.
> 
> And didn't Anton LaVey compose some satanic pieces?


If he did, I bet his music was as satanically inept as his writing.


----------



## Morimur

GGluek said:


> There's a big difference between music that alludes to Satan (such as the above), and music that accompanies Satan worship (like the antithesis of church hymns). I'm not aware of the latter -- and doubt that you'll find any.


Music that accompanies satan worship is called 'POP' music and is widely available. You'd think satan could afford better songwriters.


----------



## joen_cph

On candidate with specific mentioning is Scriabin´s "Poeme Satanique" 




Also Henry Hadley´s "Lucifer", symphonic poem 




and Nielsen´s piano suite with the added name "Den Luciferiske"/"Luciferian"





as well as one of Lubos Fiser´ piano sonatas called "The Devil",





Besides, there are lots of works dealing with Hell, Mephisto, the Apocalypse, the Dance of Death, etc.


----------



## PetrB

In single pieces, as you've already run across, you only get character pieces referencing the Devil, or something evoking 'demonish,' and about a sort of seducing evil character. In opera, Ballet, and I'm sure a 'tone poem' or two, as well as other pieces, the _Faust_ legend has been done a number of times, _Mephistopheles_ being the demon, agent of the devil or the devil in disguise. [Gounod, _Faust_ / Boito, _Mefistofele._ / There are three _Mephisto Waltzes_ for piano solo by Liszt.]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Works_based_on_Faust

_The Dybbuk_ is an opera in Yiddish, again from a folkloric Jewish tale, also the Dyybuk being a demon, or a kind of devil's agent, or again the devil in disquise.

Stravinsky's _The Rake's Progress_ has good ole English-named _Nick Shadow,_ yet another guise for the devil, again making a bargain for the soul of the lead character Tom Rakewell in exchange for Tom's fast hike up into substantial money, power, social rank, etc. etc. etc. The devil also shows up as a tempting demon to thwart the soldier in Stravinsky's _L'histoire du soldat._

For 'real satanic' ritual, it is easy to imagine any of the earlier cults doing just what those of today do, emulating a church practice, adapting the church liturgical music wholesale, and changing the text to be antithetical from its original intent and instead praising Satan vs. 'the Lord,' or God. The whole of it is usually highly reactionary, i.e. people who felt pushed into submission or a corner by a strong religious influence take over, head and rule the 'inverted' new institution, command the controls, and do just the opposite of the old rituals to re-assert themselves. Sometimes, it is people who lacked any strong religious influence who go to it, thinking they can more directly manipulate what they want from it.

All highly unimaginative, really. Copy and paste, ritual, music and all, with simple substitutions. Of course, the practitioners think they are wildly unconventional and unique, while clearly, they are but shadow puppets re-enacting the same ole same ole with different words, costumes quite like the official garb of the 'white' religion.

Film scores go further in imagining and realizing 'demonic music,' but there too, they rely upon the traditional musics to make a referential anti-traditional music. The pop arena's 'Devil Music' has got to be the worst, puerile, loaded with tritones baldly and arbitrarily lobbed into the musical mix, and 'dark' sophomoric lyrics typical of adolescents who are enthralled with the notion _épater le bourgeoisie._

So... I bet there is very little of it from earlier times which is buried and tucked away someplace, if it is, it is more than likely some new texts, in Latin if the reactionaries were Catholic, or whatever language their original faith was, written to fit already existing traditional chants and hymns -- because, ironically, those are the symbols of what are thought to be power and the formulaic to get 'your deity' to grant you your plea.

Pretty much a dead end before even starting, I would think.


----------



## Guest

I would direct you to the Heavy Metal discussion threads.:devil: I kid, I kid.


----------



## mikey

Liszt Mephisto Waltz, Faust Symphony
Gounod Faust
Tchaik Manfred

To a lesser extant, things like Totentanz, Dance Macabre


----------



## PetrB

DrMike said:


> I would direct you to the Heavy Metal discussion threads.:devil: I kid, I kid.


for me:
*"Welcome to hell!
Heavy metal, death metal, prog-rock metal, all genres of metal, piped in everywhere you go, 24/7."*

For the fans of: Heavy metal, death metal, prog-rock metal, all genres of metal:
*"Welcome to hell!
Mozart, and Stravinsky from his neoclassical and serial periods, piped in everywhere you go, 24/7.*

-------------------


----------



## hpowders

Some people awestruck by Paganini's violin virtuosity believed he was in league with the devil, so a turntable spin of Paganini's violin concerto #1 might bring you a bit closer to Lucifer.

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## qpwoeiruy

DrMike said:


> I would direct you to the Heavy Metal discussion threads.:devil: I kid, I kid.


Heavy Metal is actually my life, If i can pronounce like that, It is for me like classical music is for some people here 

Thank you everybody! i know some of the stuff you already sent here but i'll be more than happy to look at the new compositions you sent!

Still, If anyone got another story to share, that would be great.


----------



## Mandryka

qpwoeiruy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Before i'll ask my question, i just want to state that i'm not a satanist nor do i intend to become one, so please keep that in mind.
> 
> You'll have to forgive me because english is not my first language, but i hope it'll still be understandable.
> 
> Anyway. here is the thing:
> recently i asked myself after reading about someone from the 11th century: was there any satanic classical music? not from the modern world? because i know that anything satanic-related in the medieval times was forbidden (example, tritone) so i tried to look for stuff who were considered satanic at the times, and abviously, i found nothing.
> 
> I indeed know that satan worshipping almost didn't exist in the 19th century and before, But to tell the truth, that is the reason i started looking for this kind of stuff..
> 
> I already heard about stuff like Devil's Trill by Tartini, or Berlioz's Witches' Sabbath, and by fat these 2 are the closest works i got to, but still, it just doesn't feel enough.
> 
> And that what i need you for! I know the chances of finding what i'm looking for are almost zero if not a total zero (since technicaly these stuff almost didn't exist at times), But if you got something closer atleast, I'd be more than happy to know about it.
> 
> Note: my knowledge about classical music is not big enough, so Im sorry if i'm missing or misleading something.
> 
> Thank you very much for reading all of that and i hope you could help me!


Xenakis, Persephassa
Ligeti, Lux Aeterna


----------



## PetrB

hpowders said:


> Ha! Ha! Some people awestruck by Paganini's violin virtuosity believed he was in league with the devil, so a turntable spin of Paganini's violin concerto #1 might bring you a bit closer to Lucifer.
> 
> Be careful what you wish for.


If you play it backwards on a turntable, it says, "Paul is dead."


----------



## PetrB

Mandryka said:


> Xenakis, Persephassa
> Ligeti, Lux Aeterna


LOL. Neither was written with any intent or hint of 'satanic' or 'demonic,' but indeed quite the opposite. Lux Aeterna a typical Latin text, all to higher Christian thought, the Persephassa a tribute partially to the Greek Goddess, Persephone, who dwelt half the year above and half a year below ground -- an explanation for the seasons, that classical underworld being about death and winter cessation of plant life, diminished sunlight, but not 'devils.'

_But,_ if unfamiliar to an audience, this music is often used in film contexts, imitated in film scores and video games, to 'disorient' the audience, usually under scenes of suspense, or horror, supernatural or more down-to earth real horror.


----------



## qpwoeiruy

I just read about some guy named August Nörmiger (Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/August_Nörmiger) Looks like he wasn't known much really, Still, he did had a piece about The Dance Of Death (And in 1598 also) Like Lizst's, my question is, is this sort of thing rare? I mean, Writing about this kind of ritual in the end of the 16th century? I just need a yes or no answer on this one 

(Again, sorry for the lack of knowledge)


----------



## millionrainbows

Carl Orff's *Carmina Burana *scared a lot of Americans back when it came out of Nazi Germany in the late 1930's, because it seemed to represent a malevolent collective entity, embodied by a large chorus chanting forcefully in Latin; it was rhythmically very forceful as classical pieces go, and was harmonically simple, using pentatonics and modes. It was very "pagan" sounding, and seemed to trigger the presence and fear of some primal unconscious Jungian archetype which was emerging.















This work by Diamanda Galas demonizes the Catholic Church, for its non-support during the AIDS epidemic, which claimed Diamanda's brother, who died of the virus. This is her 'revenge,' and it is a quite startling and arresting piece of art.


----------



## joen_cph

qpwoeiruy said:


> I just read about some guy named August Nörmiger (Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/August_Nörmiger) Looks like he wasn't known much really, Still, he did had a piece about The Dance Of Death (And in 1598 also) Like Lizst's, my question is, is this sort of thing rare? I mean, Writing about this kind of ritual in the end of the 16th century? I just need a yes or no answer on this one
> 
> (Again, sorry for the lack of knowledge)


The theme of the Dance of Death was very common in the visual arts, poetry and plays of the day, so I guess a good deal of various musical material exist (existed) too, though I haven´t come across any myself, not knowing enough about early music in that respect.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danse_Macabre

Hugo Distler´s "Totentanz" is a mid-20th Century example partly inspired by these sources
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Totentanz_(Distler)


----------



## SONNET CLV

mikey said:


> Liszt Mephisto Waltz, Faust Symphony
> Gounod Faust
> Tchaik Manfred
> 
> To a lesser extant, things like Totentanz, Dance Macabre


To return to Liszt for a moment (and we're talking here of a guy who became a priest), you have the _Dante Symphony_, which is based upon Dante's great epic the _Divine Comedy_, which features a Book One on Hell: _The Inferno_.  Liszt's rendition of that _Inferno _book is found in movement one of his _Dante Symphony_, an exquisite piece of music that makes me squirm, since it is comprised of a series of unresolved cadences (nearly one for each circle of the book's Hell) and it leaves the listener (and the musicians who play the work) totally unsatisfied for any sort of resolution. Great stuff! Very much in keeping with Dante's idea of what Hell is like. And also a reason why the symphony is rather unpopular -- folks don't like to be unsatisfied, especially by their music. But Liszt knew what he was doing.

Can you worship the Devil with this stuff? Perhaps not. But you'll at least know a little of what it _feels_ like to _be_ the Devil -- a totally miserable, unsatisfied dreck for whom there is no relief in sight.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Mandryka

PetrB said:


> LOL. Neither was written with any intent or hint of 'satanic' or 'demonic,' but indeed quite the opposite. Lux Aeterna a typical Latin text, all to higher Christian thought, the Persephassa a tribute partially to the Greek Goddess, Persephone, who dwelt half the year above and half a year below ground -- an explanation for the seasons, that classical underworld being about death and winter cessation of plant life, diminished sunlight, but not 'devils.'
> 
> _But,_ if unfamiliar to an audience, this music is often used in film contexts, imitated in film scores and video games, to 'disorient' the audience, usually under scenes of suspense, or horror, supernatural or more down-to earth real horror.


Persephassa sounds particularly cthonic to me.


----------



## PetrB

qpwoeiruy said:


> I just read about some guy named August Nörmiger (Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/August_Nörmiger) Looks like he wasn't known much really, Still, he did had a piece about The Dance Of Death (And in 1598 also) Like Liszt's, my question is, is this sort of thing rare? I mean, Writing about this kind of ritual in the end of the 16th century? I just need a yes or no answer on this one
> 
> (Again, sorry for the lack of knowledge)


Not 'rare' really. Dances of death, the Dies Irae, _the_ most famous early medieval chant used in _hundreds_ of pieces of music, were simply popular themes at the time. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dies_Irae
This article also gives a very short, partial list of some classical pieces which either quote the tune, or use it as a basis for theme and variations.

Here is the Dies Irae melody, 'straight' as a medieval chant





As much as it has / had a very direct connotation for most Europeans, globally Catholic for so many years, knowing if not the text certainly very much knowing 'what the song was about,' it is also one just one of those tunes which lends itself readily to all sorts of varied treatments, so many composers would pick it up for use, just as jazz players gravitate to certain songs also ripe for variation.

Franz Liszt wrote a concertante piece for piano and orchestra with the Dies Irae chant as the basis of theme and variations, as has many another composer used it in orchestral, solo and choral works.





Hey, its dramatic, with or without its lyric content / context.

The entire 14th century, 1301-1401, saw waves of the plague which, by conservative estimate reduced Europe's (and the world's) population by one third, less conservative estimates have that as one half. That is a lot of death, and memory of it lingered for generations. (Look up the meaning of the 'nursery rhyme,' _Ring around the rosy._)

Any music along the way through those centuries using the Dies Irae, or the theme of the Dance of Death, would have been taken earnestly but not in as 'gothic' (contemporary usage) a mentality as we might think. The audiences of the later classical eras would have taken this material partially tongue in cheek, just as today we go to 'a scary movie,' knowing we will be kind of frightened, but knowing we are safe... a very human trait, a desire for 'safe scares.'

Composers of Requiem Masses for chorus and orchestra had a field day with the text, whether they were using any part of the original tune or not, simply because it is a raise the hairs on the back of your neck highly dramatic lyric, so often, the composers would use if for a vehicle of just such extremely dramatic music. (Mozart, Requiem / Verdi, Requiem, and many, many others.)

But again, that contemporary movie or video game 'gothic' / devil at work, Satanic dark feel thingie is just not going to be much found, let alone _genuine_ dark faith or dark magic musics... certainly popular culture, films and video games have made enough of it that one might think there is maybe some of the real thing in the classical literature, but there is not.

What there are are 'dark-sounding' works from the early 20th century classical repertoire which have nothing to do with devils, satanic worship. To that area of the popular 'genre' of darker music in film and video game scores, the earlier 20th century is the real deal and the source of many relatively later 'original' film scores highly imitative of those works which had no such similar dark intent, no intent or allegiance to the 'dark side' of Satanism, Devil worship, etc.

Listen to these three links.
1.) This clip from the first film score to be scored and recorded as attached to the film to exactly fit its timings under particular scenes -- the film, Sergei Eisenstein's _Alexander Nevsky_; the composer, Sergei Prokofiev. (The classical composer then was sought out to write very much in their own style. Now, composers are asked to write 'to order' in any style the director decides, scene by scene, and many of them are specialized full-time career film composers.)
_Alexander Nevsky: The Battle on the Ice_. The link is of the original film, the music underscores a scene of an historic battle, knights on horseback in winter, meeting the opposing army, the battle taking place on a frozen lake.




This was made in 1938
2.) Next, Stravinsky's opera-oratorio, _Oedipus Rex,_ a Greek tragedy with more than a bit of a whiff of a Christianized moral fable about it.
Just the opening segment is enough... (spoken introduction, you can start at 2'27'' - listen through to about 4'00'')
The link is a film of a literally fabulous and rivetingly disturbing stage production.




This was composed in 1927.
3.) The world-famous introduction to Carl Orff's _Carmina Burana,_ for full orchestra, two pianos, and chorus, _"Fortuna Imperatrix Mundi" [O, Fortuna_ ends at about 2'50''] This link, too, is of the entire work (recommended) in a lively filmed / staged version, rather as Orff intended. The piece was completed in 1936.





The three above works, really fine 20th century classical all, _were composed between 1927 through 1938 !_ These three are the prime source from which so many later film and video game composers have drawn in one way or another -- often near mimicking or directly deriving their 'dark choral works,' those later film and video scores often in contexts of horror, magical and / or eerie story settings, or 'demonic' situations  The agitated musical effects, the short repeated chords in the opening chorus of the Stravinsky (sung in Latin, no less) and other gestures and types of harmony have all been freely lifted, given a slightly new twist, and delivered up by the dozens in the entertainment media. Orff's _O fortuna_ has been near directly ripped off for use in anything from a car commercial to other lunacies more times than anyone can count!

Some of the 'devil inflected' solo virtuoso works are but a mere tip of the hat to the _Faust_ myth of selling one's soul to the Devil in exchange for extraordinary skills, or hint at the performer having made such a deal or being 'possessed' by the devil in order to be at all capable of performing what seems to many an audience member at least a super-human feat. _It is a conceit, then,_ with a bit of a fun thrill to it: nothing _known_ in classical, anyway, is 'genuine' Satanic music, to an earnest function.

If any genuine classical satanic music exists, and is preserved, it is under tight wraps now, as in earlier eras the keeper of it would have been either upon pain of death if discovered, or the practitioners ostracized from society, and _later, kept secret simply to calculatedly perpetuate and maintain an aura of mystique and elitist exclusivity, for whatever membership there might be._


----------



## PetrB

Mandryka said:


> Persephassa sounds particularly cthonic to me.


LOL. I have to proudly say I did not even have to look that one up 

Itth all the ethes in Persephassa what made it ctheem cthonic, I think.

Then again, six months, underground, in Pluto's caves.... kinda nest-y and damp, no?


----------



## Mandryka

PetrB said:


> LOL. I have to proudly say I did not even have to look that one up
> 
> Itth all the ethes in Persephassa what made it ctheem cthonic, I think.
> 
> Then again, six months, underground, in Pluto's caves.... kinda nest-y and damp, no?


I like cthonic because it's the opposite of phallic. Good for quizzes. Apparently it's spelled with two hs -- chthonic.


----------



## Xaltotun

millionrainbows said:


> Carl Orff's *Carmina Burana *scared a lot of Americans back when it came out of Nazi Germany in the late 1930's, because it seemed to represent a malevolent collective entity, embodied by a large chorus chanting forcefully in Latin; it was rhythmically very forceful as classical pieces go, and was harmonically simple, using pentatonics and modes. It was very "pagan" sounding, and seemed to trigger the presence and fear of some primal unconscious Jungian archetype which was emerging.


Damn my hesitation! For months, I've been thinking about starting a thread about this - namely, why is choral music seen (and portrayed in films) as ominous and malevolent, while in my view, it represents the very highest of virtue? And now you beat me to this! Well, there's more to be discussed about it, for example how it relates to people's feelings about individualism and collectivism. But you touched on that, too. I think that for a long time now people in the West have learned to associate all and any kind of collectivism with evil, which is of course incredibly stupid. The hippies tried to change it a bit, but failed, and now we have subcultural collectivism, which is almost as bad as individualism... and choral music has a fine new job of being the soundtrack to the dark lords of movies and computer games.


----------



## joen_cph

To return to the OPs questions, a couple of useful links:

http://www.themedievalclassroom.com.au/?page_id=1073
http://suite101.de/article/la-danse-macabre---der-totentanz-im-mittelalter-a100453#.U9vmlmAcSbE
http://www.lamortdanslart.com/danse/dance.htm


----------



## joen_cph

Xaltotun said:


> Damn my hesitation! For months, I've been thinking about starting a thread about this - namely, why is choral music seen (and portrayed in films) as ominous and malevolent, while in my view, it represents the very highest of virtue? And now you beat me to this! Well, there's more to be discussed about it, for example how it relates to people's feelings about individualism and collectivism. But you touched on that, too. I think that for a long time now people in the West have learned to associate all and any kind of collectivism with evil, which is of course incredibly stupid. The hippies tried to change it a bit, but failed, and now we have subcultural collectivism, which is almost as bad as individualism... and choral music has a fine new job of being the soundtrack to the dark lords of movies and computer games.


Interesting views, but I don´t recognize the picture you are giving, if I understand it correctly. Choral music is held high not at least here in Northern Europe (we have a strong tradition for choral songs in Denmark). Concerning your mentioning of collectivism, I don´t know if you mean in a quasi-socialist sense, but all societies struggle to maintain a collective, national identity, and though collective solidarity is under very strong pressure from capitalism and globalization, there are still traits of it too in many places.


----------



## Simon Moon

L'escalier du diable (The Devil's Staircase) by Ligeti


----------



## Headphone Hermit

millionrainbows said:


> Carl Orff's *Carmina Burana **scared a lot of Americans* back when it came out of Nazi Germany in the late 1930's, because it seemed to represent a malevolent collective entity, embodied by a large chorus chanting forcefully in Latin ..... it was very "pagan" sounding, and seemed to trigger the presence and fear of some primal unconscious Jungian archetype which was emerging.


Really??? Were there really a lot of people "scared" by it? (as opposed to disliking it and looking for an excuse to slate it?)


----------



## joen_cph

Stokowski led the America premiere in 1954 http://www.academia.edu/6360281/Concert_Notes_for_Carl_Orffs_Carmina_Burana_
I´m pretty sure that there was at least some international press mentioning and debate before that, though. The primitivism of the piece was controversial.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

joen_cph said:


> Stokowski led the America premiere in 1954 http://www.academia.edu/6360281/Concert_Notes_for_Carl_Orffs_Carmina_Burana_
> I´m pretty sure that there was at least some international press mentioning and debate before that, though. *The primitivism of the piece was controversial*.


Indeed - I can see that. 
But I don't see evidence from these concert notes for the claim that I queried - that *"Carmina Burana scared a lot of Americans"* :tiphat:


----------



## PetrB

Xaltotun said:


> Damn my hesitation! For months, I've been thinking about starting a thread about this - namely, why is choral music seen (and portrayed in films) as ominous and malevolent, while in my view, it represents the very highest of virtue? And now you beat me to this! Well, there's more to be discussed about it, for example how it relates to people's feelings about individualism and collectivism. But you touched on that, too. I think that for a long time now people in the West have learned to associate all and any kind of collectivism with evil, which is of course incredibly stupid. The hippies tried to change it a bit, but failed, and now we have subcultural collectivism, which is almost as bad as individualism... and choral music has a fine new job of being the soundtrack to the dark lords of movies and computer games.


_Talk about it!_

Even in 'elitist classical circles,' the template orchestral-choral work is synonymous with "_EPIC_"

Grand tradition there, a lot of mama-drama seriously big effects to be had: the Mozart, Britten and Verdi Requiems, but a few.

More lately, in that same tradition, its last movement pulling out all the stops and using every crescendo / climax / pull back then do it again trick in the book -- with impeccably effective timing -- John Adams' _Harmonium._

Nothing like _a whole bunch of people singing altogether,_ even better if they are singing repeated staccato vertical harmonies over a throbbing pulse (Stravinsky, _Oedipus Rex,_) or a terrifying unison octave, men and women together (Orff, _Carmina Burana_) -- literally no harmony throughout in the choral part, and Kurt Weill, _Threepenny Opera,_ the beggar's chorus, "What keeps a Man Alive?"

Look at the three links to these choral works I cited in my above longish post (Prokofiev, Stravinsky, Orff), just the little bits I pointed out, and therein are nearly the replete materials of the composite template from which nearly every other (or more) later written 'satanic / dark / evil / terror / suspense' film score choral piece has been spawned, a tossed salad of a string of newly generated cliches. That they came from 
1.) a film score underscoring a battle between the Rus and the Germanic peoples in the early 1200's, 
2.) a Greek tragedy sung in Latin and played partially like a Christian morality play, or 
3.) a set of student written lyric ditties from the middle ages
of course was 'just not to bother with' as far as original meaning of their contexts.

The associated sound -- now sadly and badly driven into the ground.


----------



## aleazk

qpwoeiruy said:


> recently i asked myself after reading about someone from the 11th century: was there any satanic classical music? not from the modern world? because i know that anything satanic-related in the medieval times was forbidden (example, tritone) so i tried to look for stuff who were considered satanic at the times, and abviously, i found nothing.
> 
> I indeed know that satan worshipping almost didn't exist in the 19th century and before, But to tell the truth, that is the reason i started looking for this kind of stuff..
> 
> I already heard about stuff like Devil's Trill by Tartini, or Berlioz's Witches' Sabbath, and by fat these 2 are the closest works i got to, but still, it just doesn't feel enough.
> 
> And that what i need you for! I know the chances of finding what i'm looking for are almost zero if not a total zero (since technicaly these stuff almost didn't exist at times), But if you got something closer atleast, I'd be more than happy to know about it.
> 
> Note: my knowledge about classical music is not big enough, so Im sorry if i'm missing or misleading something.
> 
> Thank you very much for reading all of that and i hope you could help me!


Yes: Perotin. Read the following contemporary critique, i.e., made at the time the music was being composed:

"_When you hear the soft harmonies of the various singers, some taking high and others low parts, some singing in advance, some following in the rear, others with pauses and interludes, you would think yourself listening to a concert of sirens rather than men, and wonder at the powers of voices … whatever is most tuneful among birds, could not equal. Such is the facility of running up and down the scale; so wonderful the shortening or multiplying of notes, the repetition of the phrases, or their emphatic utterance: the treble and shrill notes are so mingled with tenor and bass, that the ears lost their power of judging. When this goes to excess it is more fitted to excite lust than devotion; but if it is kept in the limits of moderation, it drives away care from the soul and the solicitudes of life, confers joy and peace and exultation in God, and transports the soul to the society of angels_"



I remember other critiques in which the term "work of the devil", referring to the music, was actually used. But I can't remember where.


----------



## ArtMusic

qpwoeiruy said:


> .... was there any satanic classical music? not from the modern world? ...


:lol: Ask no more, say no more evil.


----------



## Polyphemus

Country and Western music and all branches thereof.


----------



## joen_cph

Indeed, the path to the Underworld must be lined densely with yelling banjo-players.

(  )


----------



## PetrB

Polyphemus said:


> Country and Western music and all branches thereof.


b...b...but Country an Western music is _three chords and the truth!_


----------



## PetrB

Headphone Hermit said:


> Indeed - I can see that.
> But I don't see evidence from these concert notes for the claim that I queried - that *"Carmina Burana scared a lot of Americans"* :tiphat:


I'm sure many an American Preacher or Priest and Senator Joseph McCarthy did a much more efficient job of scaring many Americans in 1954 than a little ol' performance of _Carmina Burana._


----------



## amfortas

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Music that accompanies satan worship is called 'POP' music and is widely available. You'd think satan could afford better songwriters.


"And why do they have to play it so LOUD? That's not music!

Hey you kids . . . get off of my lawn!"


----------



## Couac Addict

I'm guessing it'd reference horns. So I'm thinking the rondo from Mozart's 4th horn concerto. 
The Dark Lord rises up, dons a pair of jodhpurs and by the sound of it...goes on a fox hunt.


----------



## Guest

On an actual serious note from me on this subject:
Glenn Danzig, of the punk bands the Misfits and Samhain, and the dark/death metal band Danzig, actually put out an album of his own creation of "classical" music called Black Aria. I believe it is a concept album dealing with the fall of Lucifer - Glenn always liked satanic and demonic imagery. I have never heard it, but as I understand it, it actually got some play on classical music radio stations back in the early to mid 1990's when it first came out.


----------



## norman bates

Obviously it's not satanic in the way a black metal band could be, and maybe it's too modern but Hindemith's Sancta Susanna deserves to be heard.


----------



## millionrainbows

Xaltotun said:


> Damn my hesitation! For months, I've been thinking about starting a thread about this - namely, why is choral music seen (and portrayed in films) as ominous and malevolent, while in my view, it represents the very highest of virtue? And now you beat me to this! Well, there's more to be discussed about it, for example how it relates to people's feelings about individualism and collectivism. But you touched on that, too. I think that for a long time now people in the West have learned to associate all and any kind of collectivism with evil, which is of course incredibly stupid. The hippies tried to change it a bit, but failed, and now we have subcultural collectivism, which is almost as bad as individualism... and choral music has a fine new job of being the soundtrack to the dark lords of movies and computer games.


Don't blame it on the hippies; blame it on the US government, who are responsible for introducing LSD into this country. See book, *Acid Dreams.

*You sound like a conservative. Besides, the *hippies*were an extension of the *beatniks,* who were part of the *Pete* *Seeger/Woody Guthrie liberal contingent* which later became the "liberal" *folk movement.* Many of them, Seeger's parents, for instance, and *Allen Ginsberg's *mother, were* Communists*, before Communism got a bad name and was ruined by Stalin. They were *Marxist idealists*, basically, and the folk movement and Guthrie were* pro-labor and pro-union.* They also *opposed the Viet Nam war.

Pete Seeger *was blacklisted in his group *The Weavers* by the suppressive *McCarthyism* which arose in the 1950's. Part of the rebellion of beatniks and hippies was a reaction to this *suppression of individualism.*

After Ronald Reagan de-regulated the FCC, the "underground" FM radio was effectively eliminated. The "War On Drugs" and more vigorous enforcement of drug ans alcohol laws ushered-in a "new prohibition" in the US, and now the middle class is being squeezed out by growing misguided capitalism and corporate greed.

Welcome to the new "era of suppression" of individual freedom. And who said "collectivism" was bad? :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

* Originally Posted by millionrainbows:
*
*Carl Orff's Carmina Burana scared a lot of Americans back when it came out of Nazi Germany in the late 1930's, because it seemed to represent a malevolent collective entity, embodied by a large chorus chanting forcefully in Latin ..... it was very "pagan" sounding, and seemed to trigger the presence and fear of some primal unconscious Jungian archetype which was emerging.*



Headphone Hermit said:


> Really??? Were there really a lot of people "scared" by it? (as opposed to disliking it and looking for an excuse to slate it?)


Well, Carl Orff was accused of being a Nazi, when actually he had close friends in the White Rose underground resistance. This was some of the only major music coming out of Germany during the time the Nazis were in power, and Germany was being eyed nervously. Yes, I think it was disliked because it scared Americans. Also, it was later copied and very similar-sounding choral music was used in The Omen series of 3 movies, where the choir is chanting in Latin; very similar effect.


----------



## FLighT

If memory serves, a long time ago I had a Nonesuch LP of music by the American composer William Bolcom and one of the works was titled "The Black Host" for organ and percussion and I think it had a satanic bent of some sort. I eventually sold my LP collection and went over to the dark side of digital. I do not believe the album was ever released on CD and I have checked from time to time as I would like to hear it again. I remember it being suitable spooky music.

Some additional info from the net:

Black Host (1967) (JOB) 17'
For Organ, Chimes, Cymbals, Bass Drum, and Electric Tape
Premiere: William Albright, organ, Spring 1968
>>Available from Presser.


----------



## Xaltotun

millionrainbows said:


> Don't blame it on the hippies; blame it on the US government, who are responsible for introducing LSD into this country. See book, *Acid Dreams.
> 
> *You sound like a conservative. Besides, the *hippies*were an extension of the *beatniks,* who were part of the *Pete* *Seeger/Woody Guthrie liberal contingent* which later became the "liberal" *folk movement.* Many of them, Seeger's parents, for instance, and *Allen Ginsberg's *mother, were* Communists*, before Communism got a bad name and was ruined by Stalin. They were *Marxist idealists*, basically, and the folk movement and Guthrie were* pro-labor and pro-union.* They also *opposed the Viet Nam war.
> 
> Pete Seeger *was blacklisted in his group *The Weavers* by the suppressive *McCarthyism* which arose in the 1950's. Part of the rebellion of beatniks and hippies was a reaction to this *suppression of individualism.*
> 
> After Ronald Reagan de-regulated the FCC, the "underground" FM radio was effectively eliminated. The "War On Drugs" and more vigorous enforcement of drug ans alcohol laws ushered-in a "new prohibition" in the US, and now the middle class is being squeezed out by growing misguided capitalism and corporate greed.
> 
> Welcome to the new "era of suppression" of individual freedom. And who said "collectivism" was bad? :lol:


Humm, I usually try to do forum discussion without completely revealing my views on things, for several reasons, but let me try to clarify some of my views here... partly! 

I know the beatniks were big on individual freedom, and the hippies had ties to them, but I see the hippies as essentially collectivists, trying to find the common denominator for humanity in simple things, living together, sharing both work and goods etc. So after collectivism got a bad name in the first half of the 20th century, I see the hippies as people who tried to do it all over again, by going to its roots. So I'm all for the hippies and against individualists. I (grudgingly) guess that some (little) degree of individualism is ultimately needed for a society to function, but we have gone so far over the edge that it ceased to be funny decades ago. And I see the prevailing view on the aesthetics of choral music as a symptom of over-indulgent individualism being paranoid and scared about any form of collectivism.


----------



## Xaltotun

joen_cph said:


> Interesting views, but I don´t recognize the picture you are giving, if I understand it correctly. Choral music is held high not at least here in Northern Europe (we have a strong tradition for choral songs in Denmark). Concerning your mentioning of collectivism, I don´t know if you mean in a quasi-socialist sense, but all societies struggle to maintain a collective, national identity, and though collective solidarity is under very strong pressure from capitalism and globalization, there are still traits of it too in many places.


Of course you are an optimist, dear sir; you are after all from Denmark! Me, on the other hand, I am from this gloomy place called Finland...


----------



## tdc

Some people believe that many Jesuits and Zionists actually believe and worship a Sun god named Lucifer (this might help explain all the pedophilia and other problems of corruption in the Catholic church over the years), and there is a secret chamber under the Vatican where they worship this Sun deity and perform human sacrifice. If this is the case then perhaps there actually has been some sort of Satanic classical music written in the past (Ballet music for the _Sun_ king?) etc.

I have no idea if this is actually true, but its an interesting topic. I notice on the Jesuit entry on Wiki there is a big picture of a black sun.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

millionrainbows said:


> * Originally Posted by millionrainbows:
> *
> *Carl Orff's Carmina Burana scared a lot of Americans back when it came out of Nazi Germany in the late 1930's, because it seemed to represent a malevolent collective entity, embodied by a large chorus chanting forcefully in Latin ..... it was very "pagan" sounding, and seemed to trigger the presence and fear of some primal unconscious Jungian archetype which was emerging.*
> 
> Well, Carl Orff was accused of being a Nazi, when actually he had close friends in the White Rose underground resistance. This was some of the only major music coming out of Germany during the time the Nazis were in power, and Germany was being eyed nervously. Yes, I think it was disliked because it scared Americans. Also, it was later copied and very similar-sounding choral music was used in The Omen series of 3 movies, where the choir is chanting in Latin; very similar effect.


Ah, that's clear then. The phrase *Carmina Burana scared a lot of Americans* is a figment of imagination for which there is no actual evidence.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

tdc said:


> Some people believe that many Jesuits and Zionists actually believe and worship a Sun god named Lucifer (this might help explain all the pedophilia and other problems of corruption in the Catholic church over the years), and there is a secret chamber under the Vatican where they worship this Sun deity and perform human sacrifice. If this is the case then perhaps there actually has been some sort of Satanic classical music written in the past (Ballet music for the _Sun_ king?) etc.
> 
> I have no idea if this is actually true, but its an interesting topic. I notice on the Jesuit entry on Wiki there is a big picture of a black sun.


another piece of imagination, I see.


----------



## ebullient




----------



## Guest

tdc said:


> Some people believe that many Jesuits and Zionists actually believe and worship a Sun god named Lucifer (this might help explain all the pedophilia and other problems of corruption in the Catholic church over the years), and there is a secret chamber under the Vatican where they worship this Sun deity and perform human sacrifice. If this is the case then perhaps there actually has been some sort of Satanic classical music written in the past (Ballet music for the _Sun_ king?) etc.
> 
> I have no idea if this is actually true, but its an interesting topic. I notice on the Jesuit entry on Wiki there is a big picture of a black sun.


Of course it's true...here's an internet site telling us it's so...and asking for your donations too!

http://www.abbaswatchman.com/news the pope is the sun god.html


----------



## PetrB

MacLeod said:


> Of course it's true...here's an internet site telling us it's so...and asking for your donations too!
> 
> http://www.abbaswatchman.com/news the pope is the sun god.html


Too Right by half! If it is in virtual print, it most certainly is true.

--------------


----------



## Piwikiwi

I really can't take satanisme seriously, it's so hilariously infantile. Those metal heads only use it to be controversial which is really just a bit sad really.


----------



## Guest

I know this is dangerously close to the "Stupid Thread Ideas" thread, but I wonder if any composers have seriously written music to accompany a satanic ritual. (By the way, from what I've read, they do not actually result in a human or even animal sacrifice.)


----------



## PetrB

Kontrapunctus said:


> I know this is dangerously close to the "Stupid Thread Ideas" thread, but I wonder if any composers have seriously written music to accompany a satanic ritual? (By the way, from what I've read, they do not actually result in a human or even animal sacrifice.)


That is the quest of the OP. Like I said, if that rep exists, it is almost certainly under wraps, or black cloaks, or an inverted Radiance, or


----------



## norman bates

Kontrapunctus said:


> I know this is dangerously close to the "Stupid Thread Ideas" thread, but I wonder if any composers have seriously written music to accompany a satanic ritual. (By the way, from what I've read, they do not actually result in a human or even animal sacrifice.)






I can't help but think of Jocelyne Pook's Masked ball. Not really a classical composition and it's just a movie, but at least the scene is great!


----------



## millionrainbows

Xaltotun;699859
I know the beatniks were big on individual freedom said:


> That depends on how you look at it. The hippies "dropped out of the rat-race collective, and wanted to "get back to nature" by forming a sub-culture.
> 
> Also, the nature of LSD, in its producing "religious" experiences or spiritual insight, is essentially in opposition to religion based on doctrine and belief, since its effect lay in a deep subjective experience of "inner" spirituality, rather than joining a church.


----------



## millionrainbows

Headphone Hermit said:


> Ah, that's clear then. The phrase *Carmina Burana scared a lot of Americans* is a figment of imagination for which there is no actual evidence.


Carmina is not without controversy. Anything that was popular in Hitler's Germany comes under suspicion, and both Orff and his work certainly have. While Orff was never a party member, he was also not a resister to the regime (despite his efforts to cast himself as such after the war) and benefited from its blessing.

It was guilt by association. The Nazis certainly instilled fear in Americans, so Orff's "grey" status is part of the fear factor.

*Also, how do you explain the almost verbatim copying of Orff's style as used in The Omen series of movies, with the forceful chanting in Latin; as mere coincidence? Besides, this is just my opinion. I don't have to prove anything. This is art, not science.*


----------



## Guest

> *Also, how do you explain the almost verbatim copying of Orff's style as used in The Omen series of movies, with the forceful chanting in Latin; as mere coincidence?.*


I don't recollect The Omen score sounding that similar to Carmina Burana, but even if it does ... so what?


----------



## KenOC

MacLeod said:


> I don't recollect The Omen score sounding that similar to Carmina Burana, but even if it does ... so what?


Two other examples of Orff's "Carmina Burana" style being used in contexts suggesting terror or violence: Some of the choral music from Alexander Nevsky, The Battle on the Ice, and Britten's War Requiem, the Dies Irae.


----------



## Piwikiwi

millionrainbows said:


> That depends on how you look at it. The hippies "dropped out of the rat-race collective, and wanted to "get back to nature" by forming a sub-culture.
> 
> Also, the nature of LSD, in its producing "religious" experiences or spiritual insight, is essentially in opposition to religion based on doctrine and belief, since its effect lay in a deep subjective experience of "inner" spirituality, rather than joining a church.


Nah it just was really really weird.


----------



## jurianbai

try Ave Satani - jerry goldsmith


----------



## Serge

There:






I kid, there's no Satan.


----------



## Serge

Oh my God. I think I'm gonna barf.


----------



## Serge

Seriously, is this POS the worst piece ever written or what?


----------



## aleazk

Serge said:


> Oh my God. I think I'm gonna barf.


Are you drunk,... again, Modest?


----------



## Serge

The funny thing is that I have like 4 browsers running and still didn't figure out how to stop this.


----------



## Serge

aleazk said:


> Are you drunk,... again, Modest?


Not really. Just being communicative.


----------



## Serge

There. Mission accomplished. That was painful though.


----------



## dgee

Serge said:


> Seriously, is this POS the worst piece ever written or what?


Given this is a satanic music thread, I was hoping someone else might share my feelings about the Faust and Dante symphnoies but alas not


----------



## PetrB

Serge said:


> Seriously, is this POS the worst piece ever written or what?


Uh, the answer, Serge, _*is clearly not "A"*_, ergo, the answer is, *"Or What."*

In that "A" category, there are a host of late Russian Romantic composers, along with many others of varying nationalities.

In that "A" category, too there is always the music of Richard Nanes, or a few of the more recent postings in "Today's Composers," (the names withheld to mask their guilt and protect the innocent


----------



## Serge

aleazk said:


> Are you drunk,... again, Modest?


And now I'm drunk. Shall we talk? I kid again, I love you guys.


----------



## Lukecash12

qpwoeiruy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Before i'll ask my question, i just want to state that i'm not a satanist nor do i intend to become one, so please keep that in mind.
> 
> You'll have to forgive me because english is not my first language, but i hope it'll still be understandable.
> 
> Anyway. here is the thing:
> recently i asked myself after reading about someone from the 11th century: was there any satanic classical music? not from the modern world? because i know that anything satanic-related in the medieval times was forbidden (example, tritone) so i tried to look for stuff who were considered satanic at the times, and abviously, i found nothing.
> 
> I indeed know that satan worshipping almost didn't exist in the 19th century and before, But to tell the truth, that is the reason i started looking for this kind of stuff..
> 
> I already heard about stuff like Devil's Trill by Tartini, or Berlioz's Witches' Sabbath, and by fat these 2 are the closest works i got to, but still, it just doesn't feel enough.
> 
> And that what i need you for! I know the chances of finding what i'm looking for are almost zero if not a total zero (since technicaly these stuff almost didn't exist at times), But if you got something closer atleast, I'd be more than happy to know about it.
> 
> Note: my knowledge about classical music is not big enough, so Im sorry if i'm missing or misleading something.
> 
> Thank you very much for reading all of that and i hope you could help me!


The Witch's Sabbath from Purcell's Dido and Aenas? Sorry if that was already mentioned.


----------



## Guest

jurianbai said:


> try Ave Satani - jerry goldsmith


Well if this is meant to be Satan coming to get you, he goes so slowly you'll have time to run away!



Serge said:


> Seriously, is this POS the worst piece ever written or what?


Seriously, this is one of my favourite symphonies...so definitely 'or what?'


----------



## ribonucleic

qpwoeiruy said:


> Before i'll ask my question, i just want to state that i'm not a satanist nor do i intend to become one


Might I get you to reconsider? We do offer our members comprehensive health coverage.


----------



## Blancrocher

At last--a thread about Satanowski. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance

qpwoeiruy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Before i'll ask my question, i just want to state that i'm not a satanist nor do i intend to become one, so please keep that in mind.
> 
> You'll have to forgive me because english is not my first language, but i hope it'll still be understandable.
> 
> Anyway. here is the thing:
> recently i asked myself after reading about someone from the 11th century: was there any satanic classical music? not from the modern world? because i know that anything satanic-related in the medieval times was forbidden (example, tritone) so i tried to look for stuff who were considered satanic at the times, and abviously, i found nothing.
> 
> I indeed know that satan worshipping almost didn't exist in the 19th century and before, But to tell the truth, that is the reason i started looking for this kind of stuff..
> 
> I already heard about stuff like Devil's Trill by Tartini, or Berlioz's Witches' Sabbath, and by fat these 2 are the closest works i got to, but still, it just doesn't feel enough.
> 
> And that what i need you for! I know the chances of finding what i'm looking for are almost zero if not a total zero (since technicaly these stuff almost didn't exist at times), But if you got something closer atleast, I'd be more than happy to know about it.
> 
> Note: my knowledge about classical music is not big enough, so Im sorry if i'm missing or misleading something.
> 
> Thank you very much for reading all of that and i hope you could help me!


To be honest you don't even know what satanism is. actually most of the 'mainstream' religions are way worse then it. Including christianity, Judaism, and islam, Though i'd call myself agnostic.


----------



## perempe

Nick Shadow's "I Burn I Freeze" from The Rake's Progress (Stravinsky)


----------



## dwindladwayne

I think the idea of celebrating "Satan" with some kind of music is quite wrong. If I'm not wrong Augustine of Hippo wrote "_Singing is for the one who love_" [Sermo 336,1: PL 38, 1472.] and some medieval theologian wrote something about Evil and music saying that the fallen guy is afraid of music; moreover if I'm not wrong Dante Alighieri in the third and last part (_Paradise_) of his _Divine Comedy_ always uses music as a background of his journey (_armonia delle stellate rote_ is the expression that he uses to indicate that the music that he ears by getting closer to God is as harmonoius as the movement of the spheres which form the universe); moreover Johannes de Muris defines music "_Ars artium divina continens omnia principia methodarum in primo gradu celsitudinis formata_ " so I'm pushed to think that all the winking diabolical ideas associated to music are a product of that low-leveled, easy, sloppy Romanticism that still vexes us all.
In conclusion I don't know what I've written up to now because I'm quite confused about this subject; pardon, but now I'll go back to listen to Alkan's _Scherzo diabolico_..


----------



## superhorn

Prokofiev's bone-cilling opera " The Fiery Angel " is a ghoulish tale of black magic, sorcery , demonic possession and madness in 16th century Germany during the Inquisition . But be warned - it's not for the faint of heart ! It may give you nightmares . Prokofiev's 3rd symphony is based on the music of the
opera and is also really creepy and satanic . Get the DVD from the Mariinsky opera in St. Petersburg conducted by Valery Gergiev if you dare ! The final scene , an exorcism which goes horribly out of control, will leave you gasping with terror !
There are v arious recordings of the symphony by such leading conductors as Neeme Jarvi, Valery Gergiev, Seiji Ozawa and others .
Dvorak's comic opera "The Devil and Kate" is just the opposite - it' the story of an obnoxious overweight girl who gets involved with a wimpy devil . Here, hell is a fun place, and the devils are just a bunch of good old boys who like to have fun ! So is the whole opera ! There's a DVD sung in Englsih from of all places Ireland . You'll love it !


----------



## KenOC




----------



## 20centrfuge

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but you might check out Prokofiev opera: Fiery Angel, or the symphony based on it: Symphony no3

Edit: I see Superhorn beat me to it!


----------



## ArtMusic

qpwoeiruy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Before i'll ask my question, i just want to state that i'm not a satanist nor do i intend to become one, so please keep that in mind.
> 
> You'll have to forgive me because english is not my first language, but i hope it'll still be understandable.
> 
> Anyway. here is the thing:
> recently i asked myself after reading about someone from the 11th century: was there any satanic classical music? not from the modern world? because i know that anything satanic-related in the medieval times was forbidden (example, tritone) so i tried to look for stuff who were considered satanic at the times, and abviously, i found nothing.
> 
> I indeed know that satan worshipping almost didn't exist in the 19th century and before, But to tell the truth, that is the reason i started looking for this kind of stuff..
> 
> I already heard about stuff like Devil's Trill by Tartini, or Berlioz's Witches' Sabbath, and by fat these 2 are the closest works i got to, but still, it just doesn't feel enough.
> 
> And that what i need you for! I know the chances of finding what i'm looking for are almost zero if not a total zero (since technicaly these stuff almost didn't exist at times), But if you got something closer atleast, I'd be more than happy to know about it.
> 
> Note: my knowledge about classical music is not big enough, so Im sorry if i'm missing or misleading something.
> 
> Thank you very much for reading all of that and i hope you could help me!


Handel's first oratorio (composed when he was twenty-three years old) was *La Resurrezione*. One of the characters is Lucifer himself with full length da capo arias. You can listen to the first aria, bravura style demonstrating harmonic control and melodic invention by the 23 year old genius. This is truly great music, hence still recorded and performed three centuries later.


----------



## Guest

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> To be honest you don't even know what satanism is. actually most of the 'mainstream' religions are way worse then it. Including christianity, Judaism, and islam, Though i'd call myself agnostic.


There is no such thing as Satanism, except as a concept to scare children. That vacuum leaves the concept wide open for abuse by clowns like Howard Stanton Levey (LaVay), who can come along and claim it means whatever they want.


----------



## Guest

@OP

The Cathars were considered Satanists by Pope Innocent III, who had them exterminated by the thousands.

So I suppose Jordi Savall's The Forgotten Kingdom might have some "Satanic" music on it, although it seems pretty clear that in this case the Pope was far more evil than the "Satanists".










So much for papal infallibility.


----------



## ArtMusic

ArtMusic said:


> Handel's first oratorio (composed when he was twenty-three years old) was *La Resurrezione*. One of the characters is Lucifer himself with full length da capo arias. You can listen to the first aria, bravura style demonstrating harmonic control and melodic invention by the 23 year old genius. This is truly great music, hence still recorded and performed three centuries later.


I found a good performance. There are many of Lucifier's arias, the first one at about 10:40.


----------



## ArtMusic

Or this one is a symphony by Boccherini - The House of the Devil






The 18th century was the core of classical music in general, full of examples that mankind wished to explore musically.


----------



## Chrysoprase

What's that piece they used in The Omen? It's choral/orchestral and they sing in Latin. A sort of "mock-mediaeval" Latin.
I have always detested it for being sort of counterfeit and even somewhat satanic. Nasty music, though 'classical'.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Chrysoprase said:


> What's that piece they used in The Omen? It's choral/orchestral and they sing in Latin. A sort of "mock-mediaeval" Latin.
> I have always detested it for being sort of counterfeit and even somewhat satanic. Nasty music, though 'classical'.


Its called "_Ave Satani_!" and its an original score by Jerry Goldsmith based on Gregorian chant and its awesome.

No, not because its 'Satanic' but because its compellingly and frighteningly dramatic music.

_ Ave!

Sanguis Bibimus.
Corpus Edimus.
Tolle Corpus Satani!
Ave!

Ave! Ave Versus Christus!
Ave! Ave Versus Christus!
Ave! Ave Versus Christus!
Ave Satani!

Sanguis Bibimus.
Corpus Edimus.
Tolle Corpus Satani!
Satani!
Satani!
Ave!
Ave!
Satani!_

Ave = Hail
Satani = Satan
Sanguis bibimus = The blood we drink
Corpus edimus = The flesh we eat
Tolle corpus Satani = Raise the body of Satan
Ave Versus Christus = Hail the Anti-Christ


----------



## perempe

i saw it yesterday.


----------



## WolfgangAQ

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Pugg

WolfgangAQ said:


> I'll just leave this here


As curious as I am, not going to open a link by a newbie. 
Welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## nikon

Music from Master & Margharita is really good, indeed.

There is also this one: Tartini - Devil's sonata


----------



## millionrainbows

The old switcheroo: The Church becomes a one-eyed devil...


----------



## Sopranovictoria

Mozart—> Freemasons...Magic Flute is like a damn ritual! Learning Pamina rn (some will swear their life on the Freemasons being satanic and satan worshippers—> that’s another forum


----------



## tdc

Sopranovictoria said:


> Mozart-> Freemasons...Magic Flute is like a damn ritual! Learning Pamina rn (some will swear their life on the Freemasons being satanic and satan worshippers-> that's another forum


Not all masons are Luciferians, though I'm sure that some are. One must acknowledge there is an architect of the universe to get into masonry, so it is therefore compatible with most any religion or even people that are not religious but believe in a God. It is incompatible with atheism.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Didn't review the whole thread so maybe this was already posted.


----------



## flamencosketches

Not going to comb through the whole thread but this is my favorite example:






Not to mention the countless settings of the "Faustian bargain" trope in classical music which I'm sure has been touched on-I see Fritz has just mentioned Der Freischütz.


----------



## larold

Ralph Vaughan Williams' *Job A Masque for Dancing* was inspired by Blake's drawings of Satan









Scene 3 is called Satan's Dance of Triumph ... some themes were reused in the Antarctic symphony.


----------



## ORigel

I am an atheist, but I think all the good music belongs in God's camp, so to speak.

Try Paganini and various settings of Faust.


----------



## eljr

ORigel said:


> I am an atheist, but I think all the good music belongs in God's camp, so to speak.
> 
> Try Paganini and various settings of Faust.


Must the Devil have all the good tunes? :devil:


----------



## SixFootScowl

ORigel said:


> I am an atheist, but I think all the good music *belongs in God's camp*, so to speak.
> 
> Try Paganini and various settings of Faust.


An atheist who believes in God? Or perhaps you meant that all the good music belongs in the camp of those who practice religion.


----------



## eljr

SixFootScowl said:


> An atheist who believes in God? Or perhaps you meant that all the good music belongs in the camp of those who practice religion.


he did say "so to speak" and I understood what he meant

it seemed rather obvious and he is not in contradiction as you suppose

at least not to me


----------



## ORigel

SixFootScowl said:


> An atheist who believes in God? Or perhaps you meant that all the good music belongs in the camp of those who practice religion.


Sacred music varies in quality, but has many fine works. Music associated with "Satanism" (black metal and the like) is usually terrible. That's what I mean, not that I believe in God.


----------



## SixFootScowl

ORigel said:


> Sacred music varies in quality, but has many fine works. Music associated with "Satanism" (black metal and the like) is usually terrible. That's what I mean, not that I believe in God.


Thank you and eljr. I understand now. And I see my bad habit of missing important pieces of the post. I should have looked at the post like a title lawyer looks at documents, to see what they really say, not what I think they say.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Several days ago I had listened to bits of this disc:






It really scares for those who are not familiar with similar stuff. Even the cover art is disturbing.


----------

